

Harvard study: Interviewers prize style over substance - cwan
http://www.fins.com/Finance/Articles/SB128879675869353379/Eloquence-in-an-Interview-Is-Better-Than-Accuracy-Says-Study?Type=4

======
sabj
I'm confused; should this be surprising?

The most important thing I learned from debate in HS was that how you say
something matters much more than what you actually say. If you say something
true or persuasive but do not communicate that well, you stand little chance
against the smooth-talking liars without strong logic.

This being said, I aspire very much to be both eloquent, truthful, and full of
substance when communicating and when interviewing. Whatever my strategy may
be, it has certainly been successful in all the interviews I've done this fall
recruiting round; how you say things really does matter.

I think that schools should force people to practice their public speaking
somehow.

------
variety
"Reaction time is a factor in this, so please pay attention."

